# مساعدة-معلومات عن شركة جنوب الوادي للبترول



## eng-eslam (23 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم

انا اخوكم مهندس اسلام ومترشح للتعيين في شركة جنوب الوادي للبترول لو حد عنده معلومات عن الشركة من حيث المرتبات والمميزات الي فيها ياريت يفيدني
محتاج المعلومات ضروري لاني متردد لانها شركة حكومية وخايف تكون مرتباتها قليلة
منتظر الأفادة وياريت لو كان حد بيشتغل فيها يفيدني

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng-eslam (24 فبراير 2011)

ايه يا جماعة مفيش اي حد عنده معلومات من ال 14 واحد اللي شاهدوا الموضوع؟؟


----------



## chemist mahmoud88 (14 أبريل 2011)

يا جماعه لو سمحتم عايز اى حد يقولى معلومات عن شركة باور هاوس ايجبت للمولدات الكهربائيه الضخ اللى موجوده فى 6 اكتوبر ارجوكم لو اى حد عنده معلومات عنها يقولى عليها لان انا مرشح انى اعمل فيها انترفيو قريب جدا وعايز اى مساعده ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## chemist mahmoud88 (14 أبريل 2011)

شركة power house egyypt


----------



## chemist mahmoud88 (14 أبريل 2011)

يا جماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعه شركة باور هاوس ايجبت / مولدات و مضخات


----------

